
Russ Cox announces plans for Go 2 - vruiz
https://twitter.com/spf13/status/885524109651714048
======
EddieRingle
I posted this earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14762299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14762299)

